# NG with weird Cha-cha thing going on



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all!

I've never had NG's before, always got big Boer Mutt Goats, but when hubby and I decided it was time to start with goats again, we bought a small hard of papered NG. 3 Does, 1 5-month doeling and 1 3-month buckling.









Bella with Blackberry (daughter) and Lady (Sister)








Queen Sagwa








Latte









We've had them for a month, and they are awesome and doing super. And Zeus is sooooo happy to have wimmins, even if he has to wear his olor to be with them.

We've suspected that Bella, one of the does, might be pregnant, but the previous owner kept her bucklings with their mommas until she sold them, so she wasn't sure if Bella's son could have bred him or not. Here is her cha-cha from about two weeks ago.


















I was going to draw blood this week and send it in. Sunday night we came home to a long, reddish discharge from her vulva, which was more whitish inside the vulva. And Our buck reallllly wanted to make special friends with her. I thought she was going into labor, and DH thought she had miscarried but we couldn't find a body and she didn't have blood anywhere else.

Now she is dripping reddish stuff from her vulva. She has no temperature, she is eating, drinking, keeping up with the herd, and Zeus is still after her like mad. And she is still extreeeeeemly fiesty.

She's my favorite, to be honest.

So is she going into labor, or a heat cycle? I've never seen a cycle personally, all my goats came to me pregnant, or they were sneaky about it. But I've seen labor twice, and of course, each time it was different. Rosie was a fuzzy screamer, and Etta just stood there and went *plop* oh look, a baby!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:drool: WATTLES


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any pictures of her cha-cha with the discharge? does sound like a potential miscarriage withe blood. Bucks dont know the difference between a kidding/miscarriage hormone and actual heat. So cant go by them all the time for whats going on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey.. :thumb: 

Also with heat cycles... goats don't bleed.....

does she.. have a nasty foul odor... coming from her vulva....one way... you can find out is ...smell near the area or you can put a rubber glove on and gently insert the tip of your finger there ...and do a sniff test.....if it really stinks.... it could be an infection.....with any foul smell...in that area... antibiotics need to be started if she does smell.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice bunch! I love the fact that they have their horns too....and Queen has some extremely nice and large teats, not too often you see teats like hers on a ND.

Bella doesn't appear to have an udder and her pooch looks like a seasoned does pooch...as far as the discharge, IF she did miscarry you would see more along the lines of what a normal term after delivery discharge looks like, not a whole lot but enough to not mistake what happened. I have a doe here that gets this extremely mucousy stringy discharge with her heats...tinged pink with white the first day then clear/opaque the 2nd and 3rd day.

Do you have the bucks in with the does? As Stacey said, bucks don't know the difference between the hormones that cause labor/miscarriage or heats, just that he knows what they mean and if the boys are running with the girls if they are preggy it can cvause more harm than good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, a sniff test for sure.

If it was miscarriage, wouldnt there be more blood?

One yr 7mo old Boer doelings came into raging heat with buck just on other side of fence. They came in so hard it was almost like they were having little periods.

They are all very nice, especially that Sagwa!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could be more blood if she was further along. They mentioned only getting the goats like a month ago. So a doe who was bred for up to 2 months with only have a light discharge and some stringing mucus when miscarrying


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

No smell, and I've been checking her for fever everyday. Probably she was bred 1-2 months ago, and the stress of moving and adjusting from hay and grain to pasture just caused her to miscarry. She seems fine, and she's stopped bleeding. An early miscarriage would also explain the lack of a body and copious amounts of blood.

How long should I keep an eye on her? Anything I should do? She is eating, drinking, and pooping normally. She is my favorite, and comes up for horn scritches, and hasn't stopped doing that!

We keep our two bucks with the girls BUT they wear olors like in this article

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7648860.stm

It works soooo well and it seems less stressful for the goats because they are not separated completely. And we can still control breeding. The boys dont even notice their "skirts".



> Nice bunch! I love the fact that they have their horns too....and Queen has some extremely nice and large teats, not too often you see teats like hers on a ND.


Yes, the previous owner said they are all excellent about getting on the stand for milking. And they produce a lot, like 6-8 cups a day on average, I think she said. I got a really good deal on them as well-all five for $125.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard of those "guards" before....does it keep the bucks from stressing the does by chasing them around wanting a jump?
Amazing just how much a small doe can produce isn't it? And since they're trained to the stand, I think you got yourself a really good deal!

You mentioned they are "papered"....with which registry?


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

It does keep them from mounting and chasing as much because the buck gets frustrated and pouts. I did the whole separating thing with my last herd, and even when the does weren't in heat, the bucks and does just stood at the fence and screamed at each other. And they didn't eat as well. AND this way I dont have to worry about keeping the buck pen extra super secure. They really are a god send. 

The Bucks are happy because they can stay with their mommas/wimmin, and the does seem happy because they feel protected (?). We had a foster sheltie/BC mix puppy for the weekend that was in herding overdrive. She didn't chase the goats, but was all slinky and stayed right with them. It was really interesting (especially as a wildlife biologist) to watch the goats go on instinct with a "predator". Buck in front, mommas behind in a circle with the babies in the center.

Of course, they were never in any real danger. My husband and I were there, and our Great Pyr, Newfie, and Smooth Collie were keeping a close eye on the pup. One time she did try to dart a goat back into where she thought it would be, and our newfie tackled her and sat on her!

I haven't gotten their papers yet, but I know Queen Sagwa placed in the Arkansas State Fair last year. And even if I dont get their papers right away, we aren't ready to start breeding yet. Our new barn doesn't have electricity....or floors....or stalls.....

But it will before winter! Not that is matter right now since they would rather sleep either under their transport van or on my front porch. Goat berries in the morning. Yuck.

Yeah, we are really happy with them. And I think Latte is just one of the prettiest bucklings ever. And he was wattles! Our plan is to breed him and Blackberry (her momma is Bella with the wattles) when she comes into heat this winter for spring babies-hopefully with wattles and pretty colors! And stagger the other does. I just dont want to breed the adults too soon after moving here and adjusting to a new lifestyle.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have had does who bled a *little* just once during their pregnacy(I would find a spot of it in the hay and a little on their pooch not enough to make their rear all messy, few hours later you wouldn't have know they bled. I think both times it was the during the last month though. Both kidded fine with twins and triplets.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Hubby just checked her chacha for stink. Says it smells like a goat butt but nothing worse than that lol

The previous owner says they are registered with the Nigerian dwarf association? She's looking for their papers now


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

bbredmom said:


> We keep our two bucks with the girls BUT they wear olors like in this article
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7648860.stm
> 
> It works soooo well and it seems less stressful for the goats because they are not separated completely. And we can still control breeding. The boys dont even notice their "skirts".


I had not heard of the "olors". What a simple basic concept! Can they be purchased? I would love to keep my two bucks with the whole herd and just use the little buck pen area for breeding.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

We made ours out of old jeans, a belt, and twine. Totally easy. I'll take pictures when I get home.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see how you improvised!!

If they are registered with NDGA...You can also register with American Goat Society if you want, you'll need a bill of sale and a transfer slip for each goat to send in.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

AGS only accepts ADGA and CGS certificates, not NDGA. Neat olors too! I have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see your goatie condoms. That's a really great idea!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is Zeus in his "man skirt". We check the belt every few days to make sure it isn't rubbing him. So far so good!










Its not pretty, but it does the job. And it keeps him from peeing on his face and front legs (as much), so the buck stink is really declined.

The Whole registry thing is very overwhelming. Which ones are good? Which ones are not as reputable? How do you cross register, and find out which registries my babies are eligible for?

Mutt goats are sometimes a lot easier!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Steph said:


> AGS only accepts ADGA and CGS certificates, not NDGA. Neat olors too! I have never seen anything like that before.


 :doh: Blonde moment! I knew that too!

Zeus definately looks like he's adjusted to his "apron"!

Is he a purebred Nigerian Dwarf? I only ask because his ears seem to be floppy, not upright as a ND would be.

If they are registered with NDGA(Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association) The only way to register them AGS is if they had parents registered with AGS...(American Goat Society) then you'd need to have copies of the parents AGS certificates and a bill of sale for the goats you have..... it's easier though just to contact AGS with questions on registration.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm... I'm thinking of going into the "buck kilt" business! You heard it here first!!!

We'll call them kilts since that is an acceptable "skirt" for manly men. I'll make all sizes for different breeds out of leather so I can brand them with the farm logo!! LOL


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

OH no, Zeus is our special baby.

*Warning-long, sad story ahead*

His momma (Etta) was Alpine/pygmy, and his daddy (Butch Cassidy) was mostly Boer with some Nubian thrown in for flash .

They were my rescues from here viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5110.

Zeus and his brother Poseidon, and his "cousins" (by another rescue, a horribly bred saneen named Calmity) were all born on January 8, 2010. It was the coldest day in Arkansas in 25 years. So of course, both mommas rejected all four babies.

All four were bottlefed in the house until they were about three weeks old. Then we felt it was "warm" enough and they were big enough to be in a kid pen in the barn.

On February 10th, the barn burned to the ground. I lost everyone except Zeus. The best we can figure is his daddy, being the biggest and most protective, was able to fight off the smoke and the fire long enough to knock down the door to the baby pen.

We woke up to the roof on the ground and Zeus beeing protected by our Great Pyr who kept pushing him away from the fire. Allt he goats seemed to die in their sleep except Butch, who we found half burnt next to where the babies were, which was not where he slept.

So Zeus is our special boy, he is completely rotten, and I adore him. I'll still sneak him about 1/4 cup of milk in a bottle every once in a while. Just a little bit!
He deserves it.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Bella is 100% fine, seems to be out of heat, and has had no lasting after effects.

Thank y'all for helping me! This board is the best Goat board out there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are quite welcome!! Glad we could help and very happy to hear that Bella is back to normal.


----------

